# استفسار بخصوص شهادة nebosh igc



## wolverin99 (16 أغسطس 2011)

أنا مبتدئ في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية
لكن الحمد الله سبق لي اخذ كورس osha 30 hour
وباذن الله هادخل على 
igc nebosh لكن عندي استفسار بسيط
هل الشهادة بترفض أو لا ياخذ بيها لو اخدتها ومر عليا وقت كتير )في حدود 3 أو 4 سنين ( من غير مشتغل بيها لحكم انشغالي بالدراسة ؟ ولا الشركات الموظفه بتحسب الامور بغير كده ؟


----------

